# Garden services



## scrope (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi, have a villa in western algarve and really need a regular gardener. Currently we have been paying Euros 300 per month but would really like to cut this down. General maintenance on a plot 3000sq mtr (including large villa and pool). Just seems really expensive compared to what we pay back in UK. Anyone know of a chap needing a little job or where I might find an advert for local people, Burgau area. Thanks.


----------

